# Getting Paid and Getting Laid



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Had a great pickup at a downtown Dallas hotel. Three college girls from in town for a sorority gathering. They hire me out at a 1.5 surge and they are ALL first time Uberers. I give them all my code for their future needs while in town. During the trip, one is hitting on me shamelessly. A man of lesser integrity would have definitely tapped that (I am very married). At the end of my ride, I give them all my LYFT code as well. They tip me generously.

As I am racing back into the surge are, I get a Lyft ping for a Mentor ride. Sweet! $35 free dollars. At the end of the mentor session, she asks me for a UBER driver referral. BOOM. $250 future dollars.

Best. Saturday. Ever.


----------



## Elite Uber Driver (Nov 15, 2014)

UberRey is working the ladies


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Glad to hear this, There is still hope! I'm about turned off by people hitting on me, The last one was a Rainbow/#Coexist guy NO THANKS!! So I'm glad to hear this! Thanks.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Next time a hot chick hits on you give them my number.. I got the same haircut and if I wear some glasses (as you in your Avatar) You can tell them I'm your brother lol....

and : no FAT chicks please


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Next time a hot chick hits on you give them my number.. I got the same haircut and if I wear some glasses (as you in your Avatar) You can tell them I'm your brother lol....
> 
> and : no FAT chicks please


Send fat chicks to me. Fat chicks need lovin' too! My dick is blind and doesn't know the difference. As long as a fat chick doesn't climb on me, I just close my eyes and my mind does the rest. More cushion for da pushin'!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I have a promise of a TIP later, she was damn good looking! I'm waiting for her to call!! WOW. I will report back later.


----------

